# Know EastWest Hollywood Brass - Really Well



## secondtiersound (Apr 15, 2021)

Opus is around the corner. And it seems to be great. Before you sink your teeth into that library, and pay "quite a bit to be honest", don't forget that the old ones are still good. Especially the Brass.
Here is a video on how to really master that library, that is, knowing how to use it properly and what all the patches mean.

Cheers!


----------



## axb312 (Apr 15, 2021)

Looking forward to one on the perc if that's planned....


----------



## secondtiersound (Apr 15, 2021)

axb312 said:


> Looking forward to one on the perc if that's planned....


I plan to do all. Strings next. Then Perc, then I think I will add the Harp as well.
Cheers!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 15, 2021)

Thanks! I picked up a few tips, even though I’ve been using HB from day one. Looking forward to more videos.

I watched your video on mic positions, very cool. However, you only get mid mic’s with HS Gold, not the mains.


----------



## Zamenhof (Apr 15, 2021)

Please redo all your great videos on HO when OPUS lands! I would pay you to do it, but EastWest took all my money...


----------



## secondtiersound (Apr 15, 2021)

Zamenhof said:


> Please redo all your great videos on HO when OPUS lands! I would pay you to do it, but EastWest took all my money...


Lol, I might actually do just that. Videos most probably will be free, but there is always paypal and patreon


----------



## secondtiersound (Apr 15, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Thanks! I picked up a few tips, even though I’ve been using HB from day one. Looking forward to more videos.
> 
> I watched your video on mic positions, very cool. However, you only get mid mic’s with HS Gold, not the mains.


That is true. It is a good Decca-tree though, and totally good enough.


----------



## Eric G (Apr 15, 2021)

secondtiersound said:


> Opus is around the corner. And it seems to be great. Before you sink your teeth into that library, and pay "quite a bit to be honest", don't forget that the old ones are still good. Especially the Brass.
> Here is a video on how to really master that library, that is, knowing how to use it properly and what all the patches mean.
> 
> Cheers!



How dare you suggest that a library that I already own is better than ANY latest release. Of course I have invested the proper amount of time to learn each one. What are you trying to say here?


----------



## secondtiersound (Apr 16, 2021)

Eric G said:


> How dare you suggest that a library that I already own is better than ANY latest release. Of course I have invested the proper amount of time to learn each one. What are you trying to say here?


Yes, How dare I make you save some cash? 
I am guilty myself of owning quite a few libraries that I don't know very well. And to be fair, I did say that there are better libraries, but SO MUCH better that it is worth the extra cash?

Cheers!


----------

